# Do you paint around the edge of bases?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So I was wondering what the common consensus is on painting the edges of bases. I've just done a stirland mud base and I'm thinking of painting the edge with Rhinox Hide or Mournfang brown, or just leaving it as black. Is it better to paint the edge or leave it black?


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Depends on how I'm doing the base, but I generally paint the sides to match what's on top. Just not a fan of black base sides when I'm doing a snow/ice theme for example.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Always, scorched earth for my desertbases.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I always paint my bases edges. Though I also follow a proverbially "old school" approach to base painting. I green and grassy. It's not as scenic as a lot of bases, but I often played on green mats with basic land forms. On a green mat, green bases almost disappear letting the model standout nite from the surface.

 Bloodletter example unit


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Always paint the egdes! its suchs a small detail but to me minis with a black base just feel.... unfinished.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I always paint the base edges, even if they end up being black I go around the edge with black. I also use it as a way to designate squadrons that look otherwise similar (purple band, green band, etc) on the table top.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I always clean up the edges of the base with black paint. That way the base doesn't look like it was painted in a rush.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Depends on what I'm using for a primer & what I'm doing for bases. My Eldar have brown rims so I always have to paint them. Most of my WFB (O&G & Skaven the exceptions) armies have black rims so if I'm using black primer I don't have to worry about anything. If I prime w/ white then I have to paint the rims.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I paint my base rims scorched brown or dryad bark as its called these days. I think painting the base rims gives the model a more finished look. I still love the 90's Goblin Green rim bases though. :grin:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I almost always paint the rims, and yes, use them to differentiate squads in 40k.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I always paint mine... Black! 

I need to tidy up the edges from the airbrushing. I still think black looks best on any type of terrain, although dark brown edges work well too. On top of that, I don't ever have to worry about the edges chipping (which they are prone to do).


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

SonofVulkan said:


> I paint my base rims scorched brown or dryad bark as its called these days. I think painting the base rims gives the model a more finished look. *I still love the 90's Goblin Green rim bases though.* :grin:


as do I! back when every base was green no matter what.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I paint mine as well to match the desert theme of my armies. All my armies seem to come from the desert for some reason I think I spent to many years there growing up now the 40k universe is one big desert to me.


----------



## Mdauben (May 18, 2014)

I always paint the edges of the base to match the top. If it's totally flocked I paint the edges green. If it's a combination of dirt and foliage, I paint it the dirt color. I don't care for black edges on my bases, as I feel they detract from the attempted realism of the figure on the table, and make it look more like a board game piece. I wan a base that will blend into the game board or mat, not stand out.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

I always paint the edges of my bases black, it gives a definitive line towards where the model ends, it frames your work and just looks far more professional, far better in my opinion than just blending into whatever board they're on, you want them to stand out, you've worked hard on them


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Same as everyone else - I paint the edges depending on which army I use and what theme their base has.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I see a black-but-paint-splattered base rim and I want it painted black, no colors anymore I want to paint it black.


----------



## Mdauben (May 18, 2014)

J


maximus2467 said:


> you want them to stand out, you've worked hard on them


I do want them to stand on, but I want the FIGURE to stand out, not the base. To me, a base that blends into the table gives the impression that the figure is striding across the table into battle. Emphasizing the separation between the base and the table makes my figures look like the are riding some sort of round skate board across the table. 

Of course everyone should do whatever makes them happy. They're your miniatures and your opinion is what matters, not mine! Also, this relates to gaming figures, for display pieces I would agree that a black rim on a base, or even more, helps set off the figure.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I always paint the edges of the base to fit with the top of the base so recently it's been Machanicus Standard Grey edges to match Astrogranite bases.


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

I do red planet basing on my miniatures and early on discovered GW's Mechrite Red Foundation paint. Their new closest match is supposedly Mephiston Red, which is a lie, I think it may be more Khorne Red. Anyway, my dwindling reserves are used solely as a base coat which I now supplement with around 3 coats of Vallejo Game Colour Extra Opaque [which it is not] Heavy Red. The Heavy Red gives a much richer tone than even the old Mechrite.

So, yes! I do paint the edges, although I believe you could leave them unpainted, so long there is no evidence that your base painting has spilled onto the edges.


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

I always paint the rims black. I used to do the Goblin Green back in the 90's, but the more I paint, the more I just do black rims.  I suppose for me it's that bases just look more finished with a black rim. It's more professional looking to me. In my mind, that area doesn't exist in real space, so there's no reason for it to have color. If that makes any sense...


----------

